# Skype i mikrofon

## rastman

Reguluje juz to od godziny, a dalej nie chce dzialac. Mam stereofoniczny mikrofon soundmax superbeam. Sprawdzalem go na windowsie i dziala jak marzenie, moge sobie ustawic i gadac normalnie z odleglosci kilku metrow. Tutaj za to mam problem - mikrofon normalnie slychac w glosnikach, jednak w skype dziala jak mu sie podoba. Juz 2 razy osiagnalem zamierzany efekt, jednak po jakims czasie zaczal buczec (robi sie echo jak jest zbyt glosno ustawiony), wiec troche przestawilem suwak, i efektem jest znowu to, iz w skype NIC nie slychac. Pewno gdybym sie znowu pobawil, to doszedl bym co jest nie tak, ale ciekawe na jak dlugo. Czytajac forum dowiedzialem sie, ze zeby skype rejestrowalo dzwiek to musze w mikrofonie miec wlaczone nagrywanie. Tak wiec w zakladce 'capture' w alsamikserze mam 2 suwaki odnosnie mikrofonu i 3 z podpisaem capture (capture jest wlaczone - taki czerwony napis pod suwakami Capture L R), a nagrywanie w tym momencie nadal nie dziala. Od czego zalezy to, kiedy mikrofon bedzie rejestrowal dzwiek tak, zeby skype dobrze dzialalo? Jest moze jakies narzedzie do regulacji mikrofonu. Windowsowskie sterowniki pozwalaly na samoczynna regulacje glosnosci mikrofonu przy mowieniu..

----------

## sebad

Tez mam podobny problem. Glos slychac w glosnikach, natomiast w skypie ani rusz. Probowalem juz chyba wszystkie mozliwe ustawienia i dalej nic. Moja karta to Sound Blaster Audigy 4.

----------

## pancurski

rastman

co to za karta dzwiekowa? obstawiam na niewłaściwe ustawienia alsamixera

----------

## rastman

intel hd audio controller.

Mówiłem juz ze ustawiajac w alsamixerze w koncu doszedlem do poprawnej konfiguracji, jednak potem chcac troche podciszyc cos rozregulowalem i znow nie chce dzialac. Który suwak dokladnie odpowiada za to, zeby nagrywanie dzialalo.. ?

----------

## pancurski

jak wygląda zakładka Mic, oraz Mic Select ?

----------

## chojny

U mnie wystarczylo w KMIXie zjechac suwakiem od mikrofonu na sam dol a w 

```
alsamixer -V capture
```

 ustawic odpowiednie glosnosci.

----------

## rastman

w jakim sensie zakladka mic? Chodzi o suwaki odpowiedzialne za mikrofon?

W zakladce nr 1 dotyczacej glosnosci są to Mic, Mic Boost i Analog mix (manipulowanie nimi zmienia slyszalnosc mikrofonu w glosnikach), w zakladce nr 2 dotyczacej nagrywania mam Front mic boost i mic boost no i oprocz tego jeszcze capture, capture 1 i capture 2. Jak ustawic te wszystkie suwaki, zeby nagrywalo?

----------

## Zwierzak

A ustawiliście capture dla mikrofonu?

----------

## rastman

mam 3 suwaki o nazwie capture i da sie je wlaczyc i wylaczyc spacja. PRzy suwaku odnosnie mikrofonu jakos nie potrafie wlaczyc opcji capture  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## quosek

u mnie problemem byl wlasnie kmix

zmiana glosnosci w capture w kmixie powodowala czesto wylaczenie capture ....

dodatkowo po kazdej rozmowie wylaczal sie capture ...

sprobuj dzialac tylko w alsamixerze i zobaczyc, czy nadal masz problemy

----------

## rastman

własnie ten kmix sam capture do 0 zmieniejsza mi  :Neutral:  unmergowac kmixa czyli? Bo juz sam nei wiem co zrobic, zeby sam nie przestawial.

Kurde czemu ten kmix sam capture do 0 redukuje po wylaczeniu? o_O

SKLEJONE:

juz mnie strzela   :Shocked:   Ustawie coś w alsamixer, potem wylacze go i wlacze i co? Znów mam stare ustawienia. Czem usie tak dzieje? Gdzies ustawienia tego glupiego kmixa zostaly?  :Neutral: 

od raku: jeśli chcesz coś dodać do ostatniej wypowiedzi, użyj przycisku ZMIEŃ.

----------

## quosek

kmixa po prostu nie wlaczaj

by alsamixer zapamietal ustawienia zrob:

```

alsactl store

```

----------

## rastman

Przeciez tak robie.. Za mikrofon odpowiedzialne sa tylko suwaki capture?

http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/6632/screen3fq3.png tak mam teraz..

etit:

Kolejna dziwna sprawa.. Ustawilem.. dzialalo. Wylaczam kompa, wlaczam i co? Znowu klapa. Łącze sie i skype mi wywala kilka razy problem with sound device, za mniej wiecej 7 razem dziala okej, a jak 8 raz sie juz lacze, to nie wywala zadnego bledu, pokazuje call in progress, a tego co ja mowie i tak nei slychac. Paranoja..

----------

